
Show HN: Twitter bot event recommender near you - jsemrau
Hi HN,<p>I have create a twitter app on <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;DropinIn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;DropinIn</a> which recommends an event starting in the next three hours near you if you tweet to the bot along these lines :<p>@DropinIn event recommendations in New York<p>The architecture is a python twitter streamlistener writing into a Redis RQ, then a worker is picking it up and looking it up via our API.<p>I would be interested in your feedback.
======
dorianm
Seems like it should tweet at me once a day with a event nearby based on my
Twitter's location (in bio). That would be great :)

~~~
jsemrau
Thank you for your feedback. Originally I tried this, but Twitter automation
rules disallow this; got banned for a week as a result.

